# Boat rental near Lake shore/murrels inlet



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

Does anybody have any suggestions where I can rent a little jonboat or small center console for a good price and do some flounder fishing? We went with a guide last year around the inlets and I caught a 6lber by pitching a shrimp next to a dock and we caught 6 just drifting so I'm wanting to do this myself this year and be able to do it more since it's cheaper...I appreciate any advice...I'll be going may 21-28


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.captdicks.com/


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info beady!! I had looked at that one but I was wondering if there was anything cheaper...


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

We rented a jonboat at a small bait and tackle shop down below Captain Dick's several years ago. Can't remember the name it's been 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

We rented a small jon boat about 6 years ago I think around the same place but I can't remember the name either that's why I was asking on here...if I remember correctly it was only like $30 for the morning of fishing!


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

The one we rented was $50 for 1/2 a day


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

I'm sure prices have gone up but that's still not bad for half a day fishin when you split it between two guys!


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

rabbitdog said:


> We rented a jonboat at a small bait and tackle shop down below Captain Dick's several years ago. Can't remember the name it's been 7 or 8 years ago.


south of capt. dicks is Tom's bait on left
North of capt. dicks is Perrys
Don;t know of either to rent a boat, that is the only two tackle stores there.


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

Well called perrys the said they didnt rent boats but they said call ednas? Called them but no answer I'm goin to call them in the morning! Anybody ever used ednas before or know anything about them?


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

I think that's the place down around Hot Fish Club, i thought they rented skiffs & pontoons
I'll have to stop down & ask
So many people ask same question every summer
now i'am curious


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help fshnjoe!! I really appreciate it!! I'm just looking for a place to rent a little jon boat or something to do a little flounder fishing without it breaking the bank!!


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

RodandReel2010 said:


> Thanks for the help fshnjoe!! I really appreciate it!! I'm just looking for a place to rent a little jon boat or something to do a little flounder fishing without it breaking the bank!!


Most rentals are about 175-200 per. day !!!
I know what ya mean, lota cash,still don't know where to go, right tide etc. 
And maybe catch a legal size flounder!!!!!


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

what is everyone using at the gcp to catch the whiting?


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

gasmanbucs said:


> what is everyone using at the gcp to catch the whiting?


Creek Shrimp


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

fshnjoe said:


> Most rentals are about 175-200 per. day !!!
> I know what ya mean, lota cash,still don't know where to go, right tide etc.
> And maybe catch a legal size flounder!!!!!


Ok , I just rode down to ask Tom, He use to rent jon boats about 10 yrs. ago $ 50., he sold his boats to Edna & her son He would pull it to the ramp for ya,
Then edna's son left, she would rent ya a boat if ya had a way to pull it,
Sad News NOW she has CLOSED UP!! Sorry I tried ya had me curious


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

fshnjoe said:


> Ok , I just rode down to ask Tom, He use to rent jon boats about 10 yrs. ago $ 50., he sold his boats to Edna & her son He would pull it to the ramp for ya,
> Then edna's son left, she would rent ya a boat if ya had a way to pull it,
> Sad News NOW she has CLOSED UP!! Sorry I tried ya had me curious


Wow! That's no good at all!! I have a truck I coulda pulled it with and everything!! Hahaha...well looks like the search continues or I might be goin with caot dicks! Are they a good place to rent from?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

creek shrimp seems to be 10 times as effective as regular shrimp for some reason (in fact sometimes the spot will bite creek shrimp as well as they bite blood worms). too bad u usually have to go out into the creeks to catch and freeze them.


----------

